# Loud exhaust



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Just had my neighbour come round and tell me that the locals are putting together a petition against me because of my Skyline and my loud friends with their skylines. Out of the group I'm one of the loudest but drive my car the least.

Not sure legally what they can do apart from put me down as a public nuisance. 

No doubt the car is loud, so want to quieten it down without restricting performance. Here is the only picture I could find of it, that's my housemate with the big grin on his face 










Just want to know what options I have to quieten it down without restricting it? Cars running around 900-950bhp. I suspect it's not possible to quieten it down without restricting it.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

is that a s2 escort rs turbo i see in the background? 

you can get a exhaust valve made by apexi i think that you operate from inside the car, you pull the lever and a "flap" close to quietn the exhaust, then when you want performance open the flap


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

dennis waller said:


> is that a s2 escort rs turbo i see in the background?
> 
> you can get a exhaust valve made by apexi i think that you operate from inside the car, you pull the lever and a "flap" close to quietn the exhaust, then when you want performance open the flap


I'd take the adjustable butterfly route. The ATS tail silencer works, but it's still restrictive. I'm thinking of the butterfly myself; engage it around home or on the highway when I want to listen to music or talk with the missus. Open it wide open otherwise...or when I DON'T want to hear th missus!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

My exhaust looks exactly the same as yours btw, and is also rather loud


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

hey skylion let me know if you have any luck in sourcing out butterfly valve btw is this the 4" exhaust ur housemate is showing?


----------



## nokki iwojima (Jun 18, 2010)

Ive got problems with a neighbour aswell, Took it out for a blast came home and remembered my PAS fluid needed topping up so i popped in my house to get the fluid, Topped it up with engine running as it pays to go lock to lock and redip, It was running for no more than 5 mins and some @rsehole living opposite came out and asked me when i would be turning it off as the noise was going through his house! It went through an MOT last week so i assume the noise level is legal? Please correct me if i'm wrong!
Cheers.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

some neighbours are just perfetic , ages ago one placed i lived i use to get moaned at just for starting up my calibra turbo and letting it have a warm up period and other times people use to moan about fumes going into there house when ive done engine oil flushes with slightly raised rpm .

i also get funny looks through the windows were i currently live each time i have just started up the R32 GTR but the funny thing is my next door neighbours on both sides of me are amongst some of the oldest on the street and theydont have any problems withme starting the GTR lol 



some people are just naturally grumpy gits that need to get i life and stop complaining about such small things


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I have just brought an Apexi EVC, will be fitting it in next couple of weeks, I will let you know the outcome :thumbsup:


----------

